

The Honest Answer To: “Can I learn to code?” - marklubi
http://jackfreeman.io/2014/06/23/the-honest-answer-to-can-i-learn-to-code/

======
BESebastian
I like to think that the usage of a 2.2mb (which took 1.7 minutes to load on a
15mbit connection) background image was meant as an illustration to the
article's point.

